# clunking/popping noise - new struts?



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Read a post about struts being bad in '06's. i got an '06 that was built in jan. and i noticed that it makes a popping/clunking sound when i turn sharp to go up into inlined or recessed driveways. i haven't seen any leaks though. do i have this recall strut problem or is this normal, and if i do, does pontiac fix it for free under warranty?


----------



## arch&69 (Jul 9, 2006)

That actually sounds a lot like a broken shock mount. I'd look for that at the top of the shock. I had that happen to a grocery getter ford (i know) explorer. I pulled off the wheel, held the mount in place with a combination of wood blocks and vice grips, then tack welded then finished it with a full weld. Then I went over to the other side and ground out the sorry weld that the factory had and redid it myself.

But since you should still have a warranty, I'd look for the broken mount first then take it in to the dealer.


----------



## NWeber (Jul 27, 2006)

dustyminpin said:


> Read a post about struts being bad in '06's. i got an '06 that was built in jan. and i noticed that it makes a popping/clunking sound when i turn sharp to go up into inlined or recessed driveways. i haven't seen any leaks though. do i have this recall strut problem or is this normal, and if i do, does pontiac fix it for free under warranty?


It sounds exactly like what happened to my car about a month ago. Mine was born in March 06. Before my struts went bad, I had that same noise coming from my front driver side wheel. Come to find out, or at least what my dealer told me was, that I had a "front stabilizer link" go out, i believe its some type of rubber bushing they put in on the suspension bars. The noise was irritating as hell. After I had that replaced, about two weeks later, I noticed that my front struts started leaking.:willy: 
It took almost four weeks to get them in, but I had them installed now for about a week and a half, and the cars drives smooth again, the way it should. I havent had the best of luck with this car since I bought it about two months ago to the day, but I still love it to death. Im just hoping for better luck, but, who isnt!
Take it to your dealer, and have them inspect it. If you have a good dealer, they will work with you.
Good luck!
:cheers


----------

